# HowTo Tesle - Tapping In to the eMMC



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't know if you can still edit the thread title but you might want to change *Tesle *to *Tesla *


----------



## Quantum` (Jan 10, 2019)

..........


----------



## Quantum` (Jan 10, 2019)

............


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

i like the title. it provides a little forum-insider secret and humor, and cover from robot searches. i may start using that spelling from now on...


----------



## Martii (Jan 17, 2018)

*Re: HowTo Tesla - Tapping In to the eMMC*

So I did exactly as you say below - I have regulated power up to 0.01V precision - 20A power.

I can see board draws almost 5W but allsocket led turns blue for about 5-6 seconds and then goes off. 

I've triple checked cables with multi-meter. No shorts. Still no go. 





Quantum` said:


> My prior post is the way to fix this problem of the eMMC chip 'wearing out' with age. In early years Tesla did extensive logging which writes to /var in this chip. This Hynix chip is not very good quality, and anyway chips not labeled 'endurance' or similar can't take too much writing.
> 
> The result is at some point, now affecting cars 2014 and older, the eMMC will wear out, the Tegra processor will not be able to boot, and your MCU screen will be black. This is inevitable, if one of these commercial rooters has not disabled logging. Most ppl have their MCU replaced and reprogrammed, but all that needs done is the chip replaced. I believe I'm the first to suss this out two years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quantum` (Jan 10, 2019)

............


----------



## Martii (Jan 17, 2018)

Quantum` said:


> Martii, different chips have different sensitivities, and if no errors in your wiring, your Tegra must be waking up.
> 
> 
> Try dialling down the voltage incrementally. Power off each try.



I did try that with no luck


----------

